# ioncube errors



## ProServ (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi,
Keep seeing the following:

```
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/ioncube/ioncube_loader.so:  /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/ioncube/ioncube_loader.so: Undefined symbol "executor_globals"
```
Have compat9x installed.

```
# php -v
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/ioncube/ioncube_loader.so:  /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/ioncube/ioncube_loader.so: Undefined symbol "executor_globals"
PHP Warning:  Module 'pgsql' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'json' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'session' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP 5.6.24 (cli) (built: Jul 27 2016 08:27:37)
Copyright (c) 1997-2016 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.6.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2016 Zend Technologies
  with Zend OPcache v7.0.6-dev, Copyright (c) 1999-2016, by Zend Technologies
```
I have seen another post regarding this and SirDice mentioned compat9x. Reinstalled compat9x to be sure but the error above continues. 

Is there a fix for this error?

Thanks!


----------



## talsamon (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe, aou need misc/compat8x or misc/compat9x
see Thread 47328.


----------



## ProServ (Jul 27, 2016)

Mentioned in original post, compat9x was already installed. It was installed long ago.
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2016)

It looks like the error is due to LINKTHR being on. Try building lang/php56 with it turned off.

http://forum.ioncube.com/viewtopic.php?t=1232&sid=099a2f7317218aa7a420f597c0c00810


----------



## ProServ (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi SirDice,
Did a `make config` and unchecked LINKTHR

```
/php56 # make reinstall
===>  Installing for php56-5.6.24
===>  php56-5.6.24 depends on shared library: libpcre.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpcre.so)
===>  php56-5.6.24 depends on shared library: libxml2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libxml2.so)
===>  Registering installation for php56-5.6.24
Installing php56-5.6.24...
.
.
.

# php -v
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/ioncube/ioncube_loader.so:  /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/ioncube/ioncube_loader.so: Undefined symbol "executor_globals"
PHP Warning:  Module 'pgsql' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'json' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'session' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP 5.6.24 (cli) (built: Jul 27 2016 13:14:14)
Copyright (c) 1997-2016 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.6.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2016 Zend Technologies
  with Zend OPcache v7.0.6-dev, Copyright (c) 1999-2016, by Zend Technologies
```
Any other ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 27, 2016)

I did not test it, but found this  in the net:

```
mv ioncube_loader.so _ioncube_loader.so
mv  ioncube_loader_ts.so ioncube_loader.so
```


----------

